

Why you'll never have to pay for Facebook  - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/social.media/06/18/no.facebook.charge/index.html?hpt=C2

======
sajid
What users don't realise is that Facebook could pay people to use the site and
still make money.

